# Fishing in wildwood



## Finny (Aug 20, 2006)

Hi all I'll be in wildwood 8/23-9/2 I love fishing
but I do have my whole tribe with me so crack of 
dawn is my window of fishing time.My Surf fishing
expertize is lacking but my rods and reels I use
for Hudson river striper fishing should do. In the
river first I catch the herring then the bass.
In the surf what is the game plan buy bait or
catch bait?
What would I be fishing for in the surf?
What would a good surf fishermen use as a
lure for what ever is running this time of year?
Live bait or chunk bait ?
I would love some advice to shortin the learning curve.
Or if you want a good laugh I'll be in front of 
The Waters Edge hotel WWC standing in the surf every dawn. Stop by wet a line I'm a ******* type. If your a man short for offshore fishing I might be avilable I'm easy to find every dawn.
Thanks for reading my rant hope you want to help a fellow out.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Hey Finny*

First welcome to the family. 

If you're gonna be in Wildwood Crest and surf fishin you're gonn want to chunk bait. It's easier. Clams, mackerel and bunker are good choices. Right now blues, flounder, croaker, king fish and the occasional striper can be caught. For lures, I would go with metal.....Hopkins, little cleos, croc spoons etc. Ya might want to bring some buck tails to. Good luck and tight lines.


----------

